# Marsilea crenata



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be picking some of this stuff up today for my tank and using it as a foreground plant. Does anyone have some experience with it they'd like to share? The tank is 33 gallons with 78W T5HO, no CO2, no added ferts (atm). I don't mind if it grows slowly, so long as it grows.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, where are you getting it??? I'd love to add some to my tank but haven't ever seen it in stores. I'm afraid I can't tell you if it'll grow in your tank or not (I use CO2 & ferts.)


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Menagerie has it posted on their pdf!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I cant remember which species of Marsilea that I had but it came in emersed form with 4 leaves. After its transition to submersed it went from 4 leaves to one leaf that looked similar to glosso but darker green in color. The runners were very rigid as opposed to glosso. It was slow growing and more prone to GSA.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, well I picked some up and it's in my tank. This stuff looks exactly like you'd expect the small - leaved 4 leaf clovers that grow on your lawn to look. Has sort of a soft, flowing look to it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

jrs said:


> I cant remember which species of Marsilea that I had but it came in emersed form with 4 leaves. After its transition to submersed it went from 4 leaves to one leaf that looked similar to glosso but darker green in color. The runners were very rigid as opposed to glosso. It was slow growing and more prone to GSA.


Was it Marsilea quadrifolia?


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

This stuff has been in my tank now for a couple of weeks and here's what I've noticed:
The original plant was about 3 inches in height. Over the past few weeks I've seen the plant die off at the top and I thought it just wasn't going to thrive in my conditions. Now I've really noticed that what it's doing is actually growing out, like a carpet along my substrate. I'm guessing that there is enough light so that instead of growing up, it can grow out. I've got many little shoots popping up and around the main plant.

Overall I'd definitely recommend this plant for a med light set up, even if you don't have CO2. Thumbs UP.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

cool. i love the way this plant looks. did you ever find out if it was Marsilea crenata or actually quadrifolia?


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine is definitely the crenata species.


----------

